# anyone around kettering/dayton Ohio?



## Zorayas (Sep 15, 2004)

Looking to join a group in dayton or kettering ohio. Dnd 3.0 or 3.5. contact me on this messageboard.


----------



## IamTheTest (Oct 23, 2004)

Im on campus at UD.  I am trying to DM (Im new to it) with a small group of friends (also new).  We play on weekends.


----------

